# Help on Choke tube



## WalleyeRon (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a new Winchester that came with the standard 3 tubes (full, mod, IC) I need to add skeet. Sportsmans Wharehouse has Briley Invector+ tubes for $16.99. Cabelas has "Factory Style" tubes for $21.99. Both are not extended. I understand the name Briley is good tubes. My question is a "factory skeet" vs "Briley" skeet much different. Should I just stay with the "factory" style to complete my set??? thanks,


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

After market custom choke/smithing companies will give you a much better pattern than factory chokes meaning more pellets spread more evenly throughout the pattern.Check briley's site and consider one of their custom extended choke tubes.

PS~ the briley extended" spectrum" choke is the same choke sold by browning for invector plus chokes "Midas"


----------



## WalleyeRon (Oct 24, 2006)

I guest what I am asking, are all manufactures "skeet" tubes the same pattern? Or will the Briley be different that "original manufacture".
I don't want a Briley skeet that patterns like a original IC. Thanks,


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The best bet it to go to Briley website and they will list the constriction for each tube. You did not state why you are looking for a SK choke. If it is for shooting steel or is it for trap?

I ask this mainly because flush fitting tubes seem not to be that much of an improvement on steel in my experience, however extended tubes made a big difference even in the same constriction.


----------



## WalleyeRon (Oct 24, 2006)

Would like for skeet shooting and sporting clays. I mainly shoot 2 sporting clay facilities, and the one has alot of close range shots. Just looking to widen my pattern for those close shots. I did buy the Briley flush tube today, hoping to try it out tomorrow. I gather that Skeet means .005 constriction for all manufactures, so the patter should be all size, just maybe not as uniform. thanks


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

WalleyeRon said:


> Would like for skeet shooting and sporting clays. I mainly shoot 2 sporting clay facilities, and the one has alot of close range shots. Just looking to widen my pattern for those close shots. I did buy the Briley flush tube today, hoping to try it out tomorrow. I gather that Skeet means .005 constriction for all manufactures, so the patter should be all size, just maybe not as uniform. thanks


I have found in the past that factory browning tubes actually measure loose (more open) than the standard constrictions for each choke denomination. I have an inv + modified that measured .012 vs the nominal .020. I think with briley you will get closer to the nominal constrictions then you will with factory.

That being said, Briley is actually manufacturing the newer extended "Midas chokes" for Browning and will reflect the same constrictions that you would receive if you buy direct from Briley.

I would not hesitate to buy Briley one bit. As far as the patterns they throw, I've never met anyone who had negative things to say about Briley chokes and the patterns they throw. The patterns may be no better than factory, but since the constrictions are likely to be more accurate there's a good chance the pattern percentages will be closer to what the actual choke standards list. (ie. IC = .010 or 50-55% @ 40 yards) You will need to pattern your particular gun and load as each gun will and can throw different results.


----------

